# Use of my house by NTL for their cable



## noilh (21 Jun 2007)

I''ve just returned home to find several men in my garden with cable and ladder hammering on my house.  The men were Polish I think and were unable to explain what they were doing and why. Eventually they located a English speaking person who explained that it was NTL renewing the cable.   Now I don't have cable TV and have no interest in it and am wondering if it would be possible to have NTL compensate me financially for allowing them to route their cable along my house.  Any legal eagles out there might let me know if I might be able to profit in some way from being so accommodating to NTL?


----------



## GeneralZod (21 Jun 2007)

If I arrived back and found someone hammering my property military operations against former warsaw pact forces would commence. 

NTL wanted to put a cable through my parents garden a decade or so ago. They made them remove some temporary cabling across the road and put it underground. 

AFAIK they have no right of way through anyones property.


----------



## z108 (21 Jun 2007)

was this your front or back garden ? did they install something which wasnt there before or did they simply replace a cable which had always been there?


----------



## ClubMan (21 Jun 2007)

I would expect that they would need permission to enter your property and attach cables to it. I doubt that you would be able to profit from it but I would expect that you could object and have it removed.


----------



## z108 (21 Jun 2007)

You could also remove it yourself or you could have called the Guards at the time.


----------



## KalEl (21 Jun 2007)

My folks have received free NTL forever in exchange for allowing an underground wire through their property


----------



## noilh (21 Jun 2007)

They were in the front garden of the house.  I told them to leave and they did so without completing the job as far as I can make out.  They asked if they could do the work  in the morning .  I said no that I did not want the cable there unless I was paid for allowing it (although the old cables have been there now for 20 years more or less).  I felt I was chancing my arm a bit as I don't know the law and my rights.  All comments are helpful thanks.


----------



## potnoodler (21 Jun 2007)

I've had a lot of trouble with eircom over their shoddy mess of wires dangling from my house, and I know people who had the same trouble with the ESB in moving poles. So the long term view is can they charge you for moving or damaging their cables.


----------



## Frank (22 Jun 2007)

30 years ago before ntl arrrived my father put up a temporayry Antenna wire on the house.

Later NTL another name then no dount came along to install wiring along the houses along the road. 

They remove the antenna wire.

My father promptly climbed a ladder and ripped all ntl kit off the front of our house and replaced his cable.

Much argumnets later NTL had to rerote and swore we would never get connected. 

Couple of years later NTL sales man was around.

Agreed you are chancing your arm but a courtesy note to say work was needed would have been nice. 

Chase someone and threaten to get ladder snips and claw hammer if no joy.


----------



## Niallymac (22 Jun 2007)

An interesting thread, as the hitorical NTL/Cablelink way of doing this was to go house to house. Apparently, when they originally installed the infrastructure many years ago, they would have had consent from the property owners.

When I got rid of NTL for SKY, I rang them and told them I wanted all their wires off my property.  They came back to me to say something to the effect that they would have to write to all of the houses on my street informing them that there would be a service interuption of more than a week while they took their wires off my property. Blackmail by threatening to expose my name to the neighbours.

To be honest, I got sidetracked into something else at the time and completely forgot about it, but this tiemly reminder will have me pursuing them for this in writing. Surely this is against the law for them to name you, and surely if you dont want their cable on your property they have no right to leave it there ?


----------



## ClubMan (22 Jun 2007)

Niallymac said:


> Surely this is against the law for them to name you, and surely if you dont want their cable on your property they have no right to leave it there ?


Certainly sounds like there could be data protection issues for them to use your personal details in this way when they were presumably given to them solely for billing etc.?


----------



## noilh (23 Jun 2007)

I am going to write to NTL to ask them to remove their wires from the house and no doubt they will say the neighbours will be deprived of the tv (I personally think that would be doing them someting of a favour !).  I just think I should be paid to allow them use my house - I must also check if the title to the house states that tv wires must be allowed up on the house - i doubt it though.


----------



## GreatDane (23 Jun 2007)

Hi

I know 3 people, living in corner houses etc who have at this nonsense from NTL ... whereby they just come onto your property and take liberties ... 

All 3 cases, a short disagreement followed where each family ordering the staff off their property without permitting the work to continue and in one instance, only after insisting the cable be removed entirely ...

Each of the 3 houses in question, now have NTL free for life & in one case, they even managed to haggle the digital service for free !

Definitely insist on either: Free TV or Cash Payment if they want to use your property in my view !


Cheers

G>


----------



## z108 (24 Jun 2007)

Garrettod said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Each of the 3 houses in question, now have NTL free for life & in one case, they even managed to haggle the digital service for free !
> ...



If you do acquiesce  and negotiate free TV, I'd drive a hard bargain and make sure it was with all included .i.e get them to agree that when NTL internet access is available you also get that and all the channels etc, get additional points installed around the house, or at least have a get out clause for yourself at some point!


----------



## bullbars (25 Jun 2007)

What harm does a cable do? They've been there years and never caused any problems? If it was a atructural beam mounted on the front of your house then maybe there would be an issue?


----------



## KalEl (25 Jun 2007)

bullbars said:


> What harm does a cable do? They've been there years and never caused any problems? If it was a atructural beam mounted on the front of your house then maybe there would be an issue?


 
That's hardly the point...if a company is using your property to make money then you're entitled to a piece of the action.


----------



## z108 (25 Jun 2007)

bullbars said:


> What harm does a cable do? They've been there years and never caused any problems? If it was a atructural beam mounted on the front of your house then maybe there would be an issue?



Just try to install your own cable on NTL property and make money out of it and see how quickly *they * call the guards and take *you* to court.


----------



## bullbars (25 Jun 2007)

" A piece of the action" so if we take every house holder that has an NTL wire clipped to their home and come to the conclusion that they are all entitled to a piece of the action paying them X amount of money for their hardship endured, who do you think NTL will pass the resulting costs on to? The consumers ie back on to you. (along with Bord Gais/ESB/Water Board etc. all being requested to share a piece of the action) You in turn will then look for a percentage extra in your wages to cover the extra costs for services. The shops will see that everyone is getting a few quid extra and will in turn raise their prices. The economic circle of life countiues to spiral up...
The mains sewerage/drainage/gas/ water could well run under your property are you therefore entitled to a piece of the action? 
If I dont want a pipe running under the soil in my back garden can I ring up and say reroute this pipe or give me a cut?

Me installing a cable on an NTL building is a bit out of context, an NTL building for instance with adjoing offices will no doubt also have wires clipped along their soffit, as per the vast majority of offices/retail units on any city street.


----------



## scuby (25 Jun 2007)

good old compo-culture ireland


----------



## bullbars (25 Jun 2007)

Bingo scuby! Claims that eventually effect the same end user!


----------



## KalEl (25 Jun 2007)

bullbars said:


> " A piece of the action" so if we take every house holder that has an NTL wire clipped to their home and come to the conclusion that they are all entitled to a piece of the action paying them X amount of money for their hardship endured, who do you think NTL will pass the resulting costs on to? The consumers ie back on to you. (along with Bord Gais/ESB/Water Board etc. all being requested to share a piece of the action) You in turn will then look for a percentage extra in your wages to cover the extra costs for services. The shops will see that everyone is getting a few quid extra and will in turn raise their prices. The economic circle of life countiues to spiral up...
> The mains sewerage/drainage/gas/ water could well run under your property are you therefore entitled to a piece of the action?
> If I dont want a pipe running under the soil in my back garden can I ring up and say reroute this pipe or give me a cut?
> 
> Me installing a cable on an NTL building is a bit out of context, an NTL building for instance with adjoing offices will no doubt also have wires clipped along their soffit, as per the vast majority of offices/retail units on any city street.


 
Eh, you're being obtuse and missing the point deliberately. There is no "compo culture"
If NTL have to put a wire on my property to access other properties in order to make money I should be paid for that access.
I don't think that's unreasonable.


----------



## bullbars (25 Jun 2007)

Where does it stop though? If everyone woke up tomorrow and said they wanted payment for;
a. NTL cables
b. Eircom Cables
c. Main sewerage
d. Storm water discharge
We could all ring  up tomorrow and threaten to cut all services unless a cheque was issued.Where would we be then?
All costs would be eventually pushed back on to the consumer, leading to a new thread on this website complaing about how we are paying too mush for services etc.


----------



## KalEl (25 Jun 2007)

bullbars said:


> Where does it stop though? If everyone woke up tomorrow and said they wanted payment for;
> a. NTL cables
> b. Eircom Cables
> c. Main sewerage
> ...


 
I think it's pretty straightforward really and some of examples you give are not particularly relevant. Sewerage is a community type thing.
But if NTL want to use someones land for wires to make money elsewhere they should pay for it.


----------



## bullbars (26 Jun 2007)

If you were affected by this or if it was obstructing you in some way you would be entitled to compensation. In the original posters situation I would no doubt be extremely angry to find a couple of lads with a ladder against my house with no notice given! 
Eircom chambers are often located in someones garden, are they therefore entitled to go out and threaten to cut cables all sides? If your telephone/internet was cut off due to cables being rerouted would you be as sympathetic?
Its compo-culture and nothing more. If the cables weren't there you'd be no better or no worse off.


----------



## KalEl (26 Jun 2007)

bullbars said:


> Its compo-culture and nothing more. If the cables weren't there you'd be no better or no worse off.


 
Right, so if NTL came to you and said "There's an estate behind your land we need to access in order to make a pile of money. The only way to access it is over your land. Is it ok if the lads just lash it down and say no more?" you'd be happy enough?
I don't think so


----------



## bullbars (26 Jun 2007)

If it was one wire approx 1cm in diameter and was unobtrusive ie clipped along the fascia board as normal I dont see the problem. the NTL cable is already on my house like everyone else's
As I said if its in the way or obs tructing your daily life then you would have a case


----------



## ClubMan (26 Jun 2007)

bullbars said:


> Ithe NTL cable is already on my house like everyone else's


Not on mine - they're underground in our estate thankfully.


----------



## bullbars (26 Jun 2007)

Yes, of course new estates now have them underground,(Maybe they heard us talking) but are you now entitled to have this duct running under your garden?!


----------



## extopia (26 Jun 2007)

I'm inclined to agree in principle with the last two posters, but then again it was arrogant and cheeky of the company to do work on the property without notice or consent (and also it's NTL, one of the biggest messes of a company we've ever had to deal with) so I don't blame the OP for pushing back.


----------



## bullbars (26 Jun 2007)

Of course, I ,and I think everyone, would be fuming to come home to that, all it took was a bit of notice. Although I dont want to get in to their service dept. proceedures as I think there's another thread discussing them also!


----------



## ClubMan (26 Jun 2007)

bullbars said:


> Yes, of course new estates now have them underground


The house in question is 12 years old.


> but are you now entitled to have this duct running under your garden?!


Any underground ducting was in place before the house was purchased.


----------



## KalEl (26 Jun 2007)

I think the salient point is that as a landowner you have the right to grant or refuse NTL permission use your property. If you choose to seek remuneration or decide to allow it gratis that's up to you and any criticism is unwarranted.


----------



## bullbars (26 Jun 2007)

I also assumed that the OP's house originally had the NTL Cable on it as they stated the workers were replacing it, so it would have been there when they purchased it also. Even if its underground; its within your boundary and do you think its alright to threaten to start cutting cables unless payment is made?!


----------



## ClubMan (26 Jun 2007)

bullbars said:


> Even if its underground; its within your boundary and do you think its alright to threaten to start cutting cables unless payment is made?!


And miss what's on telly? No way. Besides - I never suggested that it was OK to threaten to cut cables.


----------



## bullbars (26 Jun 2007)

We'll assume the precious NTL cable carries somehing worthwhile!


----------



## ClubMan (26 Jun 2007)

Huh!!?


----------



## bullbars (26 Jun 2007)

I know at times I would be tempted to cut the cable due to some of the nonsense thats on the tv but for the sake of this discussion we will assume its a cable worth keeping!


----------



## galwaytt (16 Jul 2007)

bullbars said:


> Where does it stop though? If everyone woke up tomorrow and said they wanted payment for;
> a. NTL cables
> b. Eircom Cables
> c. Main sewerage
> ...


 
The problem with that is if they call your bluff on c) and d) and tell you 'ok, you can keep those, we'll disconnect the pipes'...........it won't be a pretty sight/smell after a few days.......


----------



## ang1170 (16 Jul 2007)

galwaytt said:


> The problem with that is if they call your bluff on c) and d) and tell you 'ok, you can keep those, we'll disconnect the pipes'...........it won't be a pretty sight/smell after a few days.......


 
The issue I though is with services that cross your property, but that you don't actually use. 

Not sure about underground stuff, and I know that the ESB have certain rights over and above standard, but the bottom line is that you're well within your rights to tell NTL to stuff it.

If you don't want the cables there, tell them to remove it or you'll remove it yourself (but give them the cable back!). If you want to chance your arm and ask for payment to enable them to retain it, no harm in asking.


----------



## pat127 (16 Jul 2007)

ang1170 said:


> The issue I though is with services that cross your property, but that you don't actually use.
> 
> Not sure about underground stuff, and I know that the ESB have certain rights over and above standard, but the bottom line is that you're well within your rights to tell NTL to stuff it.
> 
> If you don't want the cables there, tell them to remove it or you'll remove it yourself (but give them the cable back!). If you want to chance your arm and ask for payment to enable them to retain it, no harm in asking.



I'd say that's about right. I don't much agree with looking for compensation but as has been said that's up to each individual. In my case I have excellent neighbours and wouldn't want to inconvenience them even on a temporary basis. It's only a bit of cable after all. 

I've found this discussion interesting because I've just disconnected from NTL but they will be re-cabling in a few months' time. My response will be to give them wayleave but with new(ish) fascias/soffits I'll insist on knowing how exactly they propose to do the job before letting them go ahead.


----------

